# Accidently found a RELIEF! (You need to try this)



## Siea (Jun 21, 2010)

It is not all magic and wonders but it has helped ALOT!!!Since I accidently stumbled upon this I have had many mornings that were good. That basicly never happened before!I found this because I wanted to gain weight. So I ordered "Up your mass"http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=up+your+mass&gs_sm=e&gs_upl=1212l2783l0l3024l12l7l0l4l4l0l201l887l2.4.1l11l0&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.,cf.osb&biw=922&bih=890&wrapid=tlif131818063829210&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wiInternational: http://www.vitacost.com/MHP-Up-Your-Mass-Fudge-BrownieFor Swedish people: http://www.gymgrossisten.com/1/sv/artiklar/viktokning-_-aterhamtning/up-your-massI am not sure what it is in it that helps, but I take a little after every meal I eat. I eat myself full and then to gain weight I drink half a portion efter each meal. Since it is a drink it is easy to get down even when you are full.Glutamine alone I have tried before and it did not help. But maybe it is some of the other amino acids that help. I am not sure!But for people who need to gain weight and got ibs-d this is definatly worth trying!Maybe we can even figure out what exactly in it it is that helps. That way those who are overweight would also be able to get a relief.I should also add that I at the same time eat calcium and imodium. But I ate that before also but the improvement from "Up your mass" came immediately the first day I ate it!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Could be the oat fiber in it. But in any event glad you are feeling better and hope your success continues. Not sure this would be good for _everyone_ though as a serving size is over 500 calories!


----------



## Siea (Jun 21, 2010)

BQ said:


> Could be the oat fiber in it. But in any event glad you are feeling better and hope your success continues. Not sure this would be good for _everyone_ though as a serving size is over 500 calories!


Everytime I tried fibers before it has just gotten worse. But who knows, maybe it could be oath fiber specificly that helps or something.A serving size is 500 calories yes. I howeever eat 1/4 to break fast and then ½ a serving size for the next three meals. I do want to gain weight and it seems to be slowly adding up (otherwise I will increase dosage).A person who does not want to gain weight and still want to try could redice the original meal and take this isntead. Or possibly even totally eliminate a meal and take a serving of this instead.If this would work for someone who is overweight I do believe it is worth it compared to having severe ibs-d.It has helped me for a couple of weeks now and I pray for the effect to stay on.


----------



## InControl (Oct 11, 2011)

Siea said:


> It is not all magic and wonders but it has helped ALOT!!!Since I accidently stumbled upon this I have had many mornings that were good. That basicly never happened before!I found this because I wanted to gain weight. So I ordered "Up your mass"http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=up+your+mass&gs_sm=e&gs_upl=1212l2783l0l3024l12l7l0l4l4l0l201l887l2.4.1l11l0&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.,cf.osb&biw=922&bih=890&wrapid=tlif131818063829210&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wiInternational: http://www.vitacost.com/MHP-Up-Your-Mass-Fudge-BrownieFor Swedish people: http://www.gymgrossisten.com/1/sv/artiklar/viktokning-_-aterhamtning/up-your-massI am not sure what it is in it that helps, but I take a little after every meal I eat. I eat myself full and then to gain weight I drink half a portion efter each meal. Since it is a drink it is easy to get down even when you are full.Glutamine alone I have tried before and it did not help. But maybe it is some of the other amino acids that help. I am not sure!But for people who need to gain weight and got ibs-d this is definatly worth trying!Maybe we can even figure out what exactly in it it is that helps. That way those who are overweight would also be able to get a relief.I should also add that I at the same time eat calcium and imodium. But I ate that before also but the improvement from "Up your mass" came immediately the first day I ate it!


Glad you found something that helps you, however I am not sure many would be able to tolerate this. It's probably high in HFCS high fructose corn syrup which isn't healthy, and contains oats and barley , which many people cannot tolerate. Good luck with it. Hey, if it works for you great!


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Aces!Mark


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2011)

I have just joined the forum, being resident in the UK. WHAT I'M, REALLY CURIOUS ABOUT IS:AM I THE ONLY MALE WHO SUFFERS FROM IBS-D??(having tried millions of remedies to no avail!!Stewart


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

What flavor Up Your Mass did you get?I am into bodybuilding and I have tried lots of proteins and weight gainers like Up Your Mass. Without fail, chocolate flavors always make me go less often. Some tend to give me bad incomplete evacuation, but I guess you can't have it both ways right... Optimum Nutrition Serious Mass Chocolate flavor really tightened me up down there, it's also much cheaper than Up Your Mass.


----------



## Siea (Jun 21, 2010)

stewpot said:


> What flavor Up Your Mass did you get?I am into bodybuilding and I have tried lots of proteins and weight gainers like Up Your Mass. Without fail, chocolate flavors always make me go less often. Some tend to give me bad incomplete evacuation, but I guess you can't have it both ways right... Optimum Nutrition Serious Mass Chocolate flavor really tightened me up down there, it's also much cheaper than Up Your Mass.


Chocolate fudge brownie was the first I tried. Then I tried vanilla and it also worked. Now yesterday I tried cookies and cream but cannot speak for the effect after only one day. But since both vanilla and the chocolate flavor worked I would assume cookies and cream also works Thanks for the tip but the one you recommend also includes creatine, which I would prefer not to eat. It also seem from the description that your product is more directed as an after-workout product since it is absobed fast by the body.


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

Siea said:


> Chocolate fudge brownie was the first I tried. Then I tried vanilla and it also worked. Now yesterday I tried cookies and cream but cannot speak for the effect after only one day. But since both vanilla and the chocolate flavor worked I would assume cookies and cream also works Thanks for the tip but the one you recommend also includes creatine, which I would prefer not to eat. It also seem from the description that your product is more directed as an after-workout product since it is absobed fast by the body.


Why are you avoiding creatine? If you don't mind me asking... it's abundant in meat, especially red meat. Serious mass is just another weight gainer, like Up Your Mass. Both are high-calorie shakes, with lots of carbs and protein, intended to be taken as an easy way to increase caloric intake. I don't know why you would think it's "absorbed" any faster than UYM. Maltodextrin might be digested more quickly than oats, I don't know, do you? Both have a long list of proteins in them, different caseinates, wheys, etc... similar digestion rates there. What I'm trying to say is, reading ingredients and learning what they are, and basing your opinion off of THAT is much better than just making things up or arbitrarily deciding not to use things because it's an "after-workout" product. Which it's not.Btw, if you were actually using it for it's intended purpose, with Serious Mass you get 488cal/$. With Up Your Mass you get 266cal/$. So it's almost double as cost effective.


----------



## Siea (Jun 21, 2010)

PD85 said:


> Why are you avoiding creatine? If you don't mind me asking... it's abundant in meat, especially red meat. Serious mass is just another weight gainer, like Up Your Mass. Both are high-calorie shakes, with lots of carbs and protein, intended to be taken as an easy way to increase caloric intake. I don't know why you would think it's "absorbed" any faster than UYM. Maltodextrin might be digested more quickly than oats, I don't know, do you? Both have a long list of proteins in them, different caseinates, wheys, etc... similar digestion rates there. What I'm trying to say is, reading ingredients and learning what they are, and basing your opinion off of THAT is much better than just making things up or arbitrarily deciding not to use things because it's an "after-workout" product. Which it's not.Btw, if you were actually using it for it's intended purpose, with Serious Mass you get 488cal/$. With Up Your Mass you get 266cal/$. So it's almost double as cost effective.


nm I researched a little and "serious mass" contains so little creatine that it is no problem to eat it every day...Anyway, I ordered "serious mass" to give it a shot. *It doesn't work.* Also serious mass contains magnesium which causes D. <-- Maybe that is why it didn't work.*I'm going to continue with "Up your mass" since it works*, and also, it did taste ALOT better than serious mass.Up your mass contains alot of amino acids which serious mass don't have. Perhaps does the secret lie in the amino acids. I believe so.Becaus I have been eating protein and vitamins before. The wide spectrum of amino acid sin the product I have enver tried before, except for glutamine. But that leaves 17 other amino acids which could be what is helping.More people need to try this product. So we know if it is just me or if something in this product is actually a relief.


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

Siea said:


> nm I researched a little and "serious mass" contains so little creatine that it is no problem to eat it every day...Anyway, I ordered "serious mass" to give it a shot. *It doesn't work.* Also serious mass contains magnesium which causes D. <-- Maybe that is why it didn't work.*I'm going to continue with "Up your mass" since it works*, and also, it did taste ALOT better than serious mass.Up your mass contains alot of amino acids which serious mass don't have. Perhaps does the secret lie in the amino acids. I believe so.Becaus I have been eating protein and vitamins before. The wide spectrum of amino acid sin the product I have enver tried before, except for glutamine. But that leaves 17 other amino acids which could be what is helping.More people need to try this product. So we know if it is just me or if something in this product is actually a relief.


I can imagine that UYM tastes better, because serious mass is gross. Branch chain amino acids are just proteins that have been split apart into a simpler form, amino acids. There is almost no chance that this is causing the relief. All those amino acids you've never tried? Those are in every gram of protein you've ever eaten. It is most likely the thickening agents/carbohydrate blend/flavoring that is giving you relief.Considering I use weight gainers regularly, I guess I should give UYM a try.


----------



## Siea (Jun 21, 2010)

PD85 said:


> I can imagine that UYM tastes better, because serious mass is gross. Branch chain amino acids are just proteins that have been split apart into a simpler form, amino acids. There is almost no chance that this is causing the relief. All those amino acids you've never tried? Those are in every gram of protein you've ever eaten. It is most likely the thickening agents/carbohydrate blend/flavoring that is giving you relief.Considering I use weight gainers regularly, I guess I should give UYM a try.


Almost no chance?I ordered "Optimum Nutrition Superior Amino 2222 Caps": http://www.vitacost.com/Optimum-Nutrition-Superior-Amino-2222-CapsAnd *this works even better than Up Your Mass!*Chicken or ordinary protein from meat doesn't help me for sure, if anything I get worse by eating to much protein in meat or chicken form... So something appears to be special about the amino acids.Comeon people!There are so many IBS-D sufferers on this forum. Someone need to try Up Your mass or the Amino acids.I'm sure it doesn't help everyone but it isn't expensive to try. And I tried almost everything else that has been written about on this forum. Until I accidently and FINALLY stumbled upon the amino acids.


----------



## AceBuzz (Sep 22, 2011)

stewpot said:


> I have just joined the forum, being resident in the UK. WHAT I'M, REALLY CURIOUS ABOUT IS:AM I THE ONLY MALE WHO SUFFERS FROM IBS-D??(having tried millions of remedies to no avail!!Stewart


I'm Male too, It's extremely hard. Especially putting on weight, I feel like it's stunting my growth.


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

Siea said:


> Almost no chance?I ordered "Optimum Nutrition Superior Amino 2222 Caps": http://www.vitacost.com/Optimum-Nutrition-Superior-Amino-2222-CapsAnd *this works even better than Up Your Mass!*Chicken or ordinary protein from meat doesn't help me for sure, if anything I get worse by eating to much protein in meat or chicken form... So something appears to be special about the amino acids.Comeon people!There are so many IBS-D sufferers on this forum. Someone need to try Up Your mass or the Amino acids.I'm sure it doesn't help everyone but it isn't expensive to try. And I tried almost everything else that has been written about on this forum. Until I accidently and FINALLY stumbled upon the amino acids.


I can't tell you why those would work. But I can tell you, it's not because of the amino acids. There is no mechanism by which they would do anything to help stop diarrhea. Here's to continued relief!


----------



## Siea (Jun 21, 2010)

PD85 said:


> I can't tell you why those would work. But I can tell you, it's not because of the amino acids. There is no mechanism by which they would do anything to help stop diarrhea. Here's to continued relief!


If it isn't the amino acids, how do you explain it?Just because amino acids doesn't work like imodium doesn't mean it can have other indirect effects.Imo there are many possible ways it can help. I do not know exactly how the body works and neither do you, since otherwise non of us would be here.But to name two examples of how possibly the amino acids could work:1. Help the digestion2. If I were deficient in a specific amino acid maybe my body used to transform other foods to that specific amino acid and this caused D. (Now you will probably ask how. And I could you two examples of that also just like those two examples. But the thing is, non of us know. But the Amino acids is helping me.) *So I belive you are incorrect in saying it is not the amino acids without being able to point at anything else. I did infact try two products which are heavy in the amino acids, one is purely amino acids, and both helped me.*


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

Siea said:


> If it isn't the amino acids, how do you explain it?Just because amino acids doesn't work like imodium doesn't mean it can have other indirect effects.Imo there are many possible ways it can help. I do not know exactly how the body works and neither do you, since otherwise non of us would be here.But to name two examples of how possibly the amino acids could work:1. Help the digestion2. If I were deficient in a specific amino acid maybe my body used to transform other foods to that specific amino acid and this caused D. (Now you will probably ask how. And I could you two examples of that also just like those two examples. But the thing is, non of us know. But the Amino acids is helping me.) *So I belive you are incorrect in saying it is not the amino acids without being able to point at anything else. I did infact try two products which are heavy in the amino acids, one is purely amino acids, and both helped me.*


Amino acids are the "building blocks" of protein. They do not help digest anything. They are not an enzyme. Unless you are a vegetarian, you are extremely unlikely to be "deficient" in any amino acid. And amino acids are not like certain vitamins. I'm not sure "deficiency" can even be used in the context of amino acids. Certainly a vegetarian who doesn't know what they are doing may not be getting a lot of whole protein in their diet. So if you've been eating protein normally, as in you eat meat once a day, you are fine.Amino acids do have functions in the brain, because some of them are precursors to certain neurotransmitters. But again, unless you don't eat entire food groups because you are a vegetarian that does not know about whole proteins, then you aren't going to have that problem. I care that you are feeling better, but I also care that people don't spread misinformation. The placebo effect is known to be around 30%. I don't care if that's the reason or not. But I'm just trying to HELP you learn why you are feeling better. Take it from a gym addict who has done a lot of reading and consuming of protein and the billion amino acid supplements out there: Those amino acids aren't doing anything that eating a piece of lean chicken wouldn't. In fact, to get the amount of amino acids in one piece of chicken from the pills you are taking would require you to take more than a handful of them. There is some information out there about glutamine. But the dosage is very high.


----------



## Siea (Jun 21, 2010)

PD85 said:


> Amino acids are the "building blocks" of protein. They do not help digest anything. They are not an enzyme. Unless you are a vegetarian, you are extremely unlikely to be "deficient" in any amino acid. And amino acids are not like certain vitamins. I'm not sure "deficiency" can even be used in the context of amino acids. Certainly a vegetarian who doesn't know what they are doing may not be getting a lot of whole protein in their diet. So if you've been eating protein normally, as in you eat meat once a day, you are fine.Amino acids do have functions in the brain, because some of them are precursors to certain neurotransmitters. But again, unless you don't eat entire food groups because you are a vegetarian that does not know about whole proteins, then you aren't going to have that problem. I care that you are feeling better, but I also care that people don't spread misinformation. The placebo effect is known to be around 30%. I don't care if that's the reason or not. But I'm just trying to HELP you learn why you are feeling better. Take it from a gym addict who has done a lot of reading and consuming of protein and the billion amino acid supplements out there: Those amino acids aren't doing anything that eating a piece of lean chicken wouldn't. In fact, to get the amount of amino acids in one piece of chicken from the pills you are taking would require you to take more than a handful of them. There is some information out there about glutamine. But the dosage is very high.


I recall reading that glutamine had the effect of helping the bowles recover. Studies had been made to support it but still not everything is 100% exact. Glutamine was a part of Dr. Snows diet, which did not work for me.Not everything is known about glutamine, and I guess even less is known about the other 19 amino acids that are in the tab I am taking. Glutamine atleast seem to the one with some research and alot of info available.I am sure this is not not placebo. I tried so many diets and meds that did not work. Probably 5 different diets (no milk, high carbs, high fat, low fat, high proteins etc.), and over 10 kinds of medications (Qyestran, linolaxol, losec etc) and probably like 10 natural meds/vitamin combinations also. So for you to come and say it is placebo without info is just wrong.I noticed that the amino acids is working for me because of an accident. I did not expect it to have any helping effect. Therefore the placebo should not be there. And I NEVER experienced any placebo of the other 20+ diets/meds so I doubt I would start now, with a prodict not even expecting a change, and then again from a similar product when hoping for a change.I am not a vegetarian. And just because you don't know how the amino acids work doesn't mean it isn't them working. They are working for me, unless you can find any other explanation in the two products that I linked? Just like I mentioned earler not everything is known about the amino acids and what they are helping in the body. Just because it isn't scientificly proven yet and because you havn't read about it in a book doesn't mean that it isn't there. Things change all the time, be open for change and that the thing that you learned about amino acids may not be correct any longer. I have tried eating chicken, it doesn't have the same effect.And this is not placebo.So I suggest again that more people on this forum try this cheap treatment that works from the FIRST day. It costs around 15$ and you notice if it works within 1 day. That is alot cheaper than most threatments and it works faster. If it works for me I am sure it works for other people with ibs-d also. The question is whether it works for 100% of the people and therefor is a miracle cure or if it works for 0.1% and only help a few. I personally believe it is not 100% but I do hope it is like calcium which seems to work or help many people.The explanation of how it works we can leave for later. At the moment we need to see how effective it is for other people besides me. If people knew everythign about teh human body, ibs-d would not exist. Therefor I am very reluctant to listen to your theorys which doesn't seem to be correct compared to my real experiences.I post this because I've suffered with ibs for many years and it is hell and I want to give something back to the community. I want to find cures for ibs-d and finally after many years I found something that together with imodium and calcium is helping me (imodium and calcium alone doesn't do it).I just want people to try this. If it doesn't work it doesn't, but atleast it have been tested. And based on my posting history you can see that I tried alot of stuff and is not here to sell anything or make money. When a poster who tried as many meds and treatments as me find something that works for me. Atleast I would jumo at the opportunity to test this. This is probably also why I tried so many meds.With this post I am hoping someone like me can find this and hopefully it helps them too.


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

Siea said:


> I recall reading that glutamine had the effect of helping the bowles recover. Studies had been made to support it but still not everything is 100% exact. Glutamine was a part of Dr. Snows diet, which did not work for me.Not everything is known about glutamine, and I guess even less is known about the other 19 amino acids that are in the tab I am taking. Glutamine atleast seem to the one with some research and alot of info available.


The evidence for glutamine, taken in large dosages to help IBS and Crohn's, is completely inconclusive. The other amino acids you are taking are in every gram of whole protein you've ever eaten since birth. When you say "even less is known" you are entirely and 100% wrong.


> I am sure this is not not placebo. I tried so many diets and meds that did not work. Probably 5 different diets (no milk, high carbs, high fat, low fat, high proteins etc.), and over 10 kinds of medications (Qyestran, linolaxol, losec etc) and probably like 10 natural meds/vitamin combinations also. So for you to come and say it is placebo without info is just wrong.I noticed that the amino acids is working for me because of an accident. I did not expect it to have any helping effect. Therefore the placebo should not be there. And I NEVER experienced any placebo of the other 20+ diets/meds so I doubt I would start now, with a prodict not even expecting a change, and then again from a similar product when hoping for a change.


I already told you what I think the reason for the relief is. I don't know anything about your diet, or if you stopped taking the Up Your Mass when you started taking the ON Amino pills, or anything AT ALL. Obviously there could be placebo from taking the amino acid pills because you suspected that's what it was, then BOUGHT AND CONSUMED THEM for that reason. I 100% believe you, without a shadow of a doubt, that the MHP Up Your Mass is relieving your symptoms.


> I am not a vegetarian. And just because you don't know how the amino acids work doesn't mean it isn't them working. They are working for me, unless you can find any other explanation in the two products that I linked? Just like I mentioned earler not everything is known about the amino acids and what they are helping in the body. Just because it isn't scientificly proven yet and because you havn't read about it in a book doesn't mean that it isn't there. Things change all the time, be open for change and that the thing that you learned about amino acids may not be correct any longer. I have tried eating chicken, it doesn't have the same effect.And this is not placebo.


Whoah, whoah, whoah. I don't know how they work? Me? I'm pretty sure you had no idea what they even were.Let me give you some numbers to show you how ridiculous this is:-In the Optimum Nutrition Superior Amino 2222 capsules, the amount of Leucine per serving is *160mg*. (2 capsules)-In a 4oz chicken breast (1/4lb) there are about *9 GRAMS* of Leucine. Not all of it is bioavailable, but it sure as hell is A LOT MORE than your pills.The same goes for the rest of the amino acids.


> So I suggest again that more people on this forum try this cheap treatment that works from the FIRST day. It costs around 15$ and you notice if it works within 1 day. That is alot cheaper than most threatments and it works faster. If it works for me I am sure it works for other people with ibs-d also. The question is whether it works for 100% of the people and therefor is a miracle cure or if it works for 0.1% and only help a few. I personally believe it is not 100% but I do hope it is like calcium which seems to work or help many people.The explanation of how it works we can leave for later. At the moment we need to see how effective it is for other people besides me. If people knew everythign about teh human body, ibs-d would not exist. Therefor I am very reluctant to listen to your theorys which doesn't seem to be correct compared to my real experiences.


Already touting a miracle cure? Figures. I'll save everyone the time and money right now and tell them to try this:Go to your fridge. Eat one bite of chicken or drink a shot glass of milk. IBS cured? You're welcome.


> I post this because I've suffered with ibs for many years and it is hell and I want to give something back to the community. I want to find cures for ibs-d and finally after many years I found something that together with imodium and calcium is helping me (imodium and calcium alone doesn't do it).I just want people to try this. If it doesn't work it doesn't, but atleast it have been tested. And based on my posting history you can see that I tried alot of stuff and is not here to sell anything or make money. When a poster who tried as many meds and treatments as me find something that works for me. Atleast I would jumo at the opportunity to test this. This is probably also why I tried so many meds.With this post I am hoping someone like me can find this and hopefully it helps them too.


I believe you found something originally. I'm sure of it. I have no reason to doubt you, and it makes perfect sense to me.What I doubt is that the reason is amino acids.


----------



## Siea (Jun 21, 2010)

PD85 said:


> I believe you found something originally. I'm sure of it. I have no reason to doubt you, and it makes perfect sense to me.What I doubt is that the reason is amino acids.


I realise this is a possibility, that I experience placebo. But I find the chance of that very small since I did not experience placebo from any of the other things I've tested.So what you are saying is that you believe that Up Your Mass is helping me?But that the amino acids, that appear to be even more effective, is just placebo and not really helping at all?


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

Siea said:


> Definatly not saying it is a miraclecure in the way you want to put it. But who knows how large percentage of the sufferers it can help? If it is 20% that is also kind of a miracle since I know for myself that anything that helps me is a huge improvement in life quality. And as I said, I tried so many different kinds of meds and diets that did not help.That is why I have hopes in this.ImodiumCalciumAmino acidsAnd not eating too often or eating too full.Is the only things out of the between 30-50 different diets and meds that I've tried. I cannot argue with you how the amino acids work since you obviously know more about them (about what is cirrently known) (the world used to be flat also just so you know... so stay open minded...). The only thing I can say is is that they appear to work for me, from two different products.And like I pointed out, I have tried eating chicken many times. Maybe my body have trouble getting the leucin or whatever from the chicked but can more easily get it from the tabs? I don't know what the reason is, but it is working while chicken is not.And therefore I feel you are doing disfavor when you advocate people not to try.If five people try this the total expense for those 5 people is like 75$, or 15$ for each person, which is very cheap considering other threatments.However if 1 of those 5 people are helped. It is kind of a miracle, since for ibs threatments anything above 10% succesratio must be considered good. The onyl thing I know about 10% is actually imodium and calcium, everything else seem to be random. And I want to see how good the amino acids are.So again, you are doing the community a disfavor by advocating peolpe not to try this.It is not like you are protecting them, the money is small and I personally don't gain anything from the sales of those products, and even if I did, 75$ with a profit margin of say 20% would not be worth it anyway...I realise this is a possibility, that I experience placebo. But I find the chance of that very small since I did not experience placebo from any of the other things I've tested.So what you are saying is that you believe that Up Your Mass is helping me?But that the amino acids, that appear to be even more effective, is just placebo and not really helping at all?


When you decided to take the amino acid pills, did you stop taking the Up Your Mass?


----------



## Siea (Jun 21, 2010)

PD85 said:


> When you decided to take the amino acid pills, did you stop taking the Up Your Mass?


Yes. To be able to be sure if it was the new pills that worked or not. I did't know if it would help or if I would get D the next day so imagine how happy I was when the effect was even stronger than from UYM Since then I have had many days with only amino acids (UYM stocking was out and shipping was slow).Currently trying second brand of amino acids which got 2 less amino acids in it and is in tabs instead of capsules.Hoping for that to work also so I got alternatives in case something happen in the future. But now I combine it with the UYM since I really want to gain weight also. But with enough days under my belt with both of them I do believe I will know if the new amino acids also are helping.


----------



## XXXBerto55 (May 4, 2010)

I'm up for trying anything, but now I am confused since I was lurking for a while and read all of your bickering







What is it exactly that I am supposed to buy and try? Up Your Mass which I would not be real keen on since I already am quite a large (m)ass or is it something else?


----------



## Siea (Jun 21, 2010)

XXXBerto55 said:


> I'm up for trying anything, but now I am confused since I was lurking for a while and read all of your bickering
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.vitacost.com/Optimum-Nutrition-Superior-Amino-2222-Caps Feel free ordering from elsewhere also. That site is quite cheap for europeans though since the shipment is alot cheaper than ordering from the US.This is the one I used and confirmed success with sofar.Take 3 capsules with each meal (4 times a day). 1-2 capsules before the meal and 1-2 after. This really helps me, especially in the morning.


----------



## XXXBerto55 (May 4, 2010)

Siea said:


> http://www.vitacost.com/Optimum-Nutrition-Superior-Amino-2222-Caps Feel free ordering from elsewhere also. That site is quite cheap for europeans though since the shipment is alot cheaper than ordering from the US.This is the one I used and confirmed success with sofar.Take 3 capsules with each meal (4 times a day). 1-2 capsules before the meal and 1-2 after. This really helps me, especially in the morning.


I'll give this a try, although, I have been taking Glutamine for some time with no noticeable difference. I do see this has different kinds of amino acids.


----------



## Siea (Jun 21, 2010)

XXXBerto55 said:


> I'll give this a try, although, I have been taking Glutamine for some time with no noticeable difference. I do see this has different kinds of amino acids.


I have also been taking glutamine before without noticing anything. Though when I did that it was together with another diet so dunno if it would have any effect now.But that is one amino acids, the product linked got 20 and is cheapGood luck! I hope it helps you!


----------



## Siea (Jun 21, 2010)

When you order, check that it is the capsules you order. I think the product exist in softgels aswell as tablets also.They may also work but I myself have only tried the capsules so far, so can only vouch for them at this time.


----------



## InControl (Oct 11, 2011)

Glad you found something that works, however I took a look at the ingredients for upyourmass, and it's NOT very healthy. It contains lots of high fructose corn syrup - very bad for you. And for those who are gluten intolerant and perhaps not know it, it contains barley, oat, etc... - also very bad for those who can't tolerate gluten. These offenders would certainly contribute to alot of IBS symptoms, in addition to quite a few more as well. Liquid whey protein is great for supplementation, but you have to read the labels very carefully, and if you have any hint of gluten problems go with hemp or chia protein whey.


Siea said:


> It is not all magic and wonders but it has helped ALOT!!!Since I accidently stumbled upon this I have had many mornings that were good. That basicly never happened before!I found this because I wanted to gain weight. So I ordered "Up your mass"http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=up+your+mass&gs_sm=e&gs_upl=1212l2783l0l3024l12l7l0l4l4l0l201l887l2.4.1l11l0&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.,cf.osb&biw=922&bih=890&wrapid=tlif131818063829210&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wiInternational: http://www.vitacost.com/MHP-Up-Your-Mass-Fudge-BrownieFor Swedish people: http://www.gymgrossisten.com/1/sv/artiklar/viktokning-_-aterhamtning/up-your-massI am not sure what it is in it that helps, but I take a little after every meal I eat. I eat myself full and then to gain weight I drink half a portion efter each meal. Since it is a drink it is easy to get down even when you are full.Glutamine alone I have tried before and it did not help. But maybe it is some of the other amino acids that help. I am not sure!But for people who need to gain weight and got ibs-d this is definatly worth trying!Maybe we can even figure out what exactly in it it is that helps. That way those who are overweight would also be able to get a relief.I should also add that I at the same time eat calcium and imodium. But I ate that before also but the improvement from "Up your mass" came immediately the first day I ate it!


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

Funny story below (or not so funny).I was looking over the ingredients of Up Your Mass again. Turns out they only add BCAA's (branch chain amino acids), not extras of any other amino acids. The BCAAs are Leucine, Isoleucine, and Valine. They also add glutamine. Who knows how much they actually add though because it's in a giant proprietary blend. The relief you get from it definitely has nothing to do with these either way.The second funny story, and sadly tragic, is when you look at the ingredients of Optimum Superior Amino 2222. Turns out, it's just 2 grams of protein! The nurition label lists 10 calories (amino acids have no calories) and 2 grams of protein (once a protein is broken down into amino acids it can't be listed as protein on the label). The ingredients are soy protein, whey protein concentrate, followed by a "micronized amino acid blend" that includes the 5 most common amino acids (this micronized blend isn't even in the softgels). So you're literally just taking 2g of whey and soy protein in the form of a pill. The "amino acids" listed on the side are just the profile of the 2g of whey and soy protein. So basically what it comes down to is this:1. It wasn't the amino acids in the first place.2. You aren't even taking an actual amino acid supplement, just a micro-dose whey and soy protein.A day or two here and there without the Up Your Mass is not enough to know if it works or not. When I get a bad spell, it lasts days. It takes me weeks on or off a supplement to adjust and actually know what it's doing. Hopefully this sets on you a path to find out what the real ingredient is in Up Your Mass that slows you down.


----------



## Siea (Jun 21, 2010)

PD85 said:


> Funny story below (or not so funny).I was looking over the ingredients of Up Your Mass again. Turns out they only add BCAA's (branch chain amino acids), not extras of any other amino acids. The BCAAs are Leucine, Isoleucine, and Valine. They also add glutamine. Who knows how much they actually add though because it's in a giant proprietary blend. The relief you get from it definitely has nothing to do with these either way.The second funny story, and sadly tragic, is when you look at the ingredients of Optimum Superior Amino 2222. Turns out, it's just 2 grams of protein! The nurition label lists 10 calories (amino acids have no calories) and 2 grams of protein (once a protein is broken down into amino acids it can't be listed as protein on the label). The ingredients are soy protein, whey protein concentrate, followed by a "micronized amino acid blend" that includes the 5 most common amino acids (this micronized blend isn't even in the softgels). So you're literally just taking 2g of whey and soy protein in the form of a pill. The "amino acids" listed on the side are just the profile of the 2g of whey and soy protein. So basically what it comes down to is this:1. It wasn't the amino acids in the first place.2. You aren't even taking an actual amino acid supplement, just a micro-dose whey and soy protein.A day or two here and there without the Up Your Mass is not enough to know if it works or not. When I get a bad spell, it lasts days. It takes me weeks on or off a supplement to adjust and actually know what it's doing. Hopefully this sets on you a path to find out what the real ingredient is in Up Your Mass that slows you down.


Interesting what you are saying but it does not go with what I have experienced.I have been on the amino 2222 for over a weak without UYM since I ran out of it. The most effect I notice is in the morning. Before UYM I was never good in the morning, 99% of days it was bad.With YUM I got some good morning and some really good and it was rarely very bad as it used to be.With the amino 2222 mixed in I increased the super good days even more. Now the days where I only go to toilet once is not that uncommon, even though I usually have to got twice in the morning at with the supplements I am eating.Twice in the morning in the first two hours is great for me though. Before I could not really leave the house the first 4 hours, and was very stressed even the rest of the day. Sure it could be a coincidende that all of this happened when trying the amino acids. But I find it worth to test this some more to see what is really happening.Also why why they call it amino acids and not just whey powder like all other producs that has been around has been called? I have been eating whey before but not noticed any improvement. But that was just after training. Now with these tabs it is after every meal. Could be worth looking in to it in the future though....But as of now I have something that helps me tremendously and I am so happy for it, even if it in theory cannot be proven what it is that helps.


----------



## XXXBerto55 (May 4, 2010)

Siea said:


> When you order, check that it is the capsules you order. I think the product exist in softgels aswell as tablets also.They may also work but I myself have only tried the capsules so far, so can only vouch for them at this time.


Well, I took them last night and I will preface that I was sick with the stomach flu the last couple days before last night. Most of today I have had terrible gas, and many BM. Expel gas, fill with gas, repeat. Couldn't take them today as I could barely function, might try again tomorrow. I did take two with dinner last night, will try smaller dosage. Don't have high hopes as now as I understand it we have determined this to just be whey protein basically?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Berto So sorry to read you got a stomach bug! Hope you feel better real soon.


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

XXXBerto55 said:


> Well, I took them last night and I will preface that I was sick with the stomach flu the last couple days before last night. Most of today I have had terrible gas, and many BM. Expel gas, fill with gas, repeat. Couldn't take them today as I could barely function, might try again tomorrow. I did take two with dinner last night, will try smaller dosage. Don't have high hopes as now as I understand it we have determined this to just be whey protein basically?


The optimum superior amino is just 2g of whey and soy protein per serving. Read the label. The tablet version of the product have a little extra of 3 of the aminos added. But again, just take a bite of chicken and you'll get about 10x the amount in these pills.


----------



## Siea (Jun 21, 2010)

XXXBerto55 said:


> Well, I took them last night and I will preface that I was sick with the stomach flu the last couple days before last night. Most of today I have had terrible gas, and many BM. Expel gas, fill with gas, repeat. Couldn't take them today as I could barely function, might try again tomorrow. I did take two with dinner last night, will try smaller dosage. Don't have high hopes as now as I understand it we have determined this to just be whey protein basically?


Wait till you are back to normal so you are able to see the effect.I hope it will help you also. I eat 9 of those a day and am feeling much better since I started. And if we assume (which I don't) that PD85 is right, then it certainly cannot be the aminos that made you worse since it was just 2g of chicken...


----------



## XXXBerto55 (May 4, 2010)

Siea said:


> Wait till you are back to normal so you are able to see the effect.I hope it will help you also. I eat 9 of those a day and am feeling much better since I started. And if we assume (which I don't) that PD85 is right, then it certainly cannot be the aminos that made you worse since it was just 2g of chicken...


LOL, although I am normally all eager to join a fight, I 'll stay out of that one







I don't know enough about it and both your explanations seem plausible enough to me. Apparently though Whey is well known for causing huge amounts of gas (I looked it up), so maybe I overdid it or maybe it's a combination of things. I just started something else that seems promising, so I am going to stick with it for a bit and see how it goes to not muddy the water. I started taking Betain HCL to increase my stomach acid and it's working good so far. Among the things its supposed to do is to help digest proteins.....think it might be helpful for me to take these Amino Acids in the future, but I am going to try just the Betain HCL for a week or so.This is just a theory from someone who didn't do so hot in science classes in school, but I was thinking even if it is just Whey, it might be helping you to by having your stomach(GI system) digesting the protein. I know I have a hard time with salad and such and maybe the protein is easier to digest and it's "watering down" the things that are more difficult to digest. Why I guess isn't ultimately important, I am sure you are just like me and would stand on your head for an hour a day if it would make you better!


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

Siea said:


> Wait till you are back to normal so you are able to see the effect.I hope it will help you also. I eat 9 of those a day and am feeling much better since I started. And if we assume (which I don't) that PD85 is right, then it certainly cannot be the aminos that made you worse since it was just 2g of chicken...


Look, just read the label on the product you bought. The ingredients are right there. Secondly, you've been eating these same amino acids your entire life. In fact every muscle in your entire body, since your father's sperm met with your mother's egg, has been composed of the amino acids you are consuming. You would be dead if you hadn't been eating these in large quantities for your entire life. So eating a tiny amount of protein won't change anything. Good luck.


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

XXXBerto55 said:


> LOL, although I am normally all eager to join a fight, I 'll stay out of that one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whey causes gas for three reasons. 1: It contains lactose. Unless the whey has been isolated in which case there will be much less lactose, but still some.2: It is dairy, for those with dairy allergies.3: When protein reaches the bacteria in our digestive tract, it creates gas.I am all for whey when you need extra protein in your diet, in fact I consume about 75g of it per day. It ain't gonna help your IBS though!


----------



## Siea (Jun 21, 2010)

Update:The effects of the Amino 2222 is not as strong as in the beginning.But it helps.. And most importantly, it somehow makes imodium work over the night.Before when I took imodium the day before I was always bad the day after no matter what. Sofar with the combination of amino 2222, calcium, and imodium I can live a pretty normal life!This is not possible with any of those ingredients alone. But together I get relief. I just hope it continues to work for me.


----------

